# Italy - journey report/fuel prices



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Back from Italy having covered 2300 miles in the new van. 

The journey is such a straight forward one - and very cheap on tolls as follows.

Day 1 Yorkshire to Dover/Calais - Eperlecques and overnight at the Chateau Gandspette. Highlight of the day was being asked by Dover customs to allow them to use the motorhome to train/monitor one of their dogs. I won't say too much for obvious reasons, but as you can imagine, I readily agreed. The proceedure was explained to me and I was amazed to see the dog search the exterior of the van for his "treasure". He passed his test. 

Day 2 - Eperlecques, St Omer, Lille, Belgium, Mons, Arlon, Luxembourg, Thionville, Metz - all toll free of course and then onto the now regular run of the D955 to Chateau Salins and Delme. On then to Phalsbourg, joining the A4 for one junction - costing 1.10 euro in tolls and classed as CLASS B, before leaving the A4 at Saverne and heading for the Municipal camping at Obernai. 

Day 3 - Obernai - Mulhouse - toll free of course and then entering Switzerland at Basle. Annual multitrip toll paid for - 32.50 SFR - £13.73 sterling equivalent via Nationwide and then onwards to Lucerne, Gottard and Chiasso. Entering Italy, heading towards Milan, Bergamo, Brescia and leaving the motorway at Brescia Est. Three tolls here, totalling 8.60 euro. 

Total mileage on trip 2298 and overall economy according to the onbard computer - 23.1 mpg, Fiat 3.0 Multijet, Swift Kontiki conversion, loaded up to the rafters and given some welly en route. My own calculation came back at 23 mpg. 

A full Kontiki "live in report" and Multijet "test drive report" are being prepared. 

Fuel prices as used....

Belgium motorway - 1.07 euro per litre. 

Luxembourg motorway - 0.958 euro per litre - 77 litres taken in.

Molsheim France - 1.10 euro per litre. 

Italy - SS11 road - 1.10 euro per litre

France motorway - 1.13 euro per litre

Luxembourg BP service area - 0.97 euro per litre - 73 litres at this knock down price. 

Calais ELF station (Pidou cash and carry) 1.13 euro per litre. 

Diesel around Lake Garda was upto 1.25 euro per litre - needless to say I did not get any! 

Russell

PS - back to Garda on the 29th October all being well.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice report, Russell. Sounds like the beast went well for you!

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*The Mighty Quinn*

Ciao Gerald

I have christened the engine "The Mighty Multijet" - after hearing The Mighty Quinn on the wireless.

I would however love to test drive a tag axle - as manufactured by certain convertors - but with the 2.3 fitted. It would be very interesting to compare the 3.0 to it's sister.

I will admit to being a tad worried after reading a review of "my van" in one of the magazines. The test report claimed 16.9 mpg. I do not know what they were doing to it, but I was marching on like a trooper and climbing Swiss hills - including the one from Bellizona towards Chiasso in 6th gear! It goes like a DAF 400 when fitted in a Bova!

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

23 to the gallon sounds really good lugging that load around Europe. I suspect the 2.3 would struggle a bit, and you'd probably get lower mpg.

Glad you're back safe and sound  

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiat*

Hi

It lugged a lot more back - hic hic!

Russell


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Russell,
we are thinking about heading south, as it has been so cold this week, & the reports for the winter don't sound good. 
What's the weather like around Garda in the winter. Is it warm, or would we need to head further south.
We have a 39ft ARV. Are there sites big enough around Lake Garda?
I guess you must be an ex-coach driver?? (Daf Bova)

Graeme


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

nice report, but...................23 to the gallon.

we weighed 3890kg sans l'eau and got 31 (average) with our old 2.5 fiat, and that's over the grimsel, simplon, tatra's

i thought these new motors were supposed to be 'enviromentally friendly' :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> ....I was amazed to see the dog search the exterior of the van for his "treasure". He passed his test.


So he found the drugs then? 

Someone's already asked a question about winter Garda weather, but what's it normally like in March?

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

As the Garda questions are a bit off topic I will start a new thread entitled "winter at Lake Garda"

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Russell, I'm just back from 6 - 7 weeks in France so it's so good to read a good report from you as the last I remember (mid August) is you hoping for a happier relationship with Swifts. Glad it went so well and happy planning the next trip.

Sue


----------

